# Reparación campana de cocina CATA



## albros41 (Feb 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes:

El motor de la campana saca-humos de la cocina ha dejado de funcionar. No sé si es un problema del motor o de alguno de los componentes del circuito. He probado a desmontar el motor de la campana y he visto que hay un pequeño circuito electrónico, un condensador, unas bombillas y un cuadro de mandos. Veo que las bombillas sí funcionan.

Adjunto un dibujo del circuito completo.

Agradecería alguna idea, pues no sé por donde empezar para descubrir qué es lo que está fallando.

Gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2016)

Primero desenchufalo de la red y verificá que la turbina gire libremente , luego medí el capacitor con algún tester que tenga esa función o reemplazarlo directamente. Verificar con lámpara de pruebas que le llegue tensión al motor.

Saludos !


----------



## albros41 (Feb 14, 2016)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

He comprobado que la turbina gira libremente. Después he medido el capacitor con un multímetro y me salen 1,98 nF en la pantalla, por lo que entiendo que está correcto (no sé si debo medir algún parámetro más en el capacitor)

En cuanto a si le llega tensión al motor, he conectado directamente el cable de corriente al cable rojo del motor y ha comenzado a girar la turbina, pero con tan poca potencia que apenas si se oía ruido (no sacaba apenas aire). Al cabo de un rato ha dejado de girar, y se escuchaba un leve ronroneo, como si intentara y no pudiera. Este ronroneo desaparece al desconectar la corriente.


Alguna idea?


Gracias de antemano


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 14, 2016)

el motor se debe pegar por acumulacion de residuos de la cocina,  o los bujes se gasaron
deberias sacar el motor y revisar , limpiar y aceitar todo


----------



## Bleny (Feb 14, 2016)

Yo creo que esta muerto el condensador y estas diciendo que tiene 1,9 nF , cuando tendrían de ser 2 uF aprox, 

soy el único que ve algo raro en el plano si es de 3 velocidades como es que solo salen 3 cables y no 4 , sin contar el del condensador , al menos que sea de 2 velocidades


----------



## John Miller (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola buen día estoy muy deacuerdo con solaris8, el barniz  puede deteriorarse al contacto con los aceites y grasas que con el calor hacen desastres, produciendo sobrecalentamientos incluso humo en el inductor o inductores.

A mi parecer debe tener un corto en alguno de sus inductores o algun sector sin barniz, algunos de estos traen termicos internos en el bobinado, si alguno se fundio y ese fue el humo resultante, ahi puede estar el problema.

Por lo general y casi siempre la falla es el condensador o le llega mucha corriente al motor y produce un sobrecalentamiento.


MK.


----------



## gntkchacal (Dic 13, 2020)

albros41 dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> El motor de la campana saca-humos de la cocina ha dejado de funcionar. No sé si es un problema del motor o de alguno de los componentes del circuito. He probado a desmontar el motor de la campana y he visto que hay un pequeño circuito electrónico, un condensador, unas bombillas y un cuadro de mandos. Veo que las bombillas sí funcionan.
> 
> ...


Pudieras decir en qué parte localizar el condensador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2020)

No digo que no vaya a contestar pero . . .

albros41 Última visita Feb 14, 2016

El capacitor es un cilindro con dos cables que suele estar instalado en el propio motor


----------



## gntkchacal (Dic 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No digo que no vaya a contestar pero . . .
> 
> albros41 Última visita Feb 14, 2016
> 
> El capacitor es un cilindro con dos cables que suele estar instalado en el propio motor


Si se lo que es el condensador, lo que no se dónde localizarlo en este campana suponía que detrás de la turbina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2020)

Fotos del motor por favor !


----------



## gntkchacal (Dic 13, 2020)

No tengo las fotos del motor, solo fui a casa del amigo y tiré fotos a la campana para buscar luego en internet, porque quite los filtros de la misma y no vi el.condensador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2020)

Con el modelo de campana se puede Googlear su motor-turbina cómo repuesto y obtener fotos de ahí . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

Tengo la misma campana (creo) y no hay forma de ver el motor por arriba sin desmontarlo. De todas formas parece que va dentro de la carcasa plástica del motor, por la forma que tiene.


----------



## gntkchacal (Dic 13, 2020)

Lo que me sucede es que la campana prende las luces, pulsando el botón del módulo, pero la turbina no arranca en ninguna de las velocidades por lo que pienso que sea el condensador, estaba pensando en girarlo con la mano y luego cuando esté girando pulsante el botón de velocidad a ver si arranca.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 13, 2020)

Revisando fotos de google he visto que no es igual que la mía, que es plana... y se acumula toda la porquería encima 

Difícil meter mano sin quitar la tapa.
El mío es de este tipo. Supongo que el condensador estará en el abultamiento de la izquierda.



D
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





D


----------



## gntkchacal (Dic 13, 2020)

Si yo también pienso q*ue* esté en esa zona que es la que queda pegada a la chapa de atrás de la campana en mi caso, tendré que desarmar la.turbina para acceder ahí. Ya veremos. Gracias.


----------

